# Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2021)

Danke zurück,
eine Frage habe ich, bezieht sich "besinnliche" darauf, daß hier im AB nicht mehr so viel Unsinn gepostet werden soll?
Ansonsten, sinnvolle Feiertage und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr allen hier.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Dezember 2021)

Das selbige wünsche ich dem AB-Team und allen Membern hier.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ebenfalls der Leitung sowie den Mitgliedern hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches, gesundes neues Jahr, natürlich mit viel schönen Fischen

wünscht Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Dezember 2021)

auch ich wünsche dem AB-Team und allen anderen fröhliche Feiertage und einen friedlichen Übergang ins neue Jahr.

Viel Glück im neuen Jahr

Christian


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Dezember 2021)

das wünsche ich dem AB-Team auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in das neue Jahr und an erster Stelle Gesundheit und immer eine krumme Rute..
TL


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Dezember 2021)

Sind zwar noch ein paar Tage, aber ich wünsche auch euch allen ein zufriedenes und schönes Weihnachtsfest, bleibt Fit und Gesund


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2021)

Auch ich wünsche dem AB-Team und allen Mitboardies friedvolle und genussreiche Weihnachtsfeiertage.
Oh, und einer muss ja den Anfang machen:





Alles Gute und Liebe zum Fest für Euch,
Euer
Minimax


EDIT:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wir verabschieden uns in die Feiertage und sind im neuen Jahr wieder für Euch da!*


Heisst das, wir haben jetzt hier sturmfreie Bude?


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche allen Boardies und natürlich dem gesamten AB-Team besinnliche Feiertage, einen tollen Start in das neue Jahr, in welchem solche Katastrophen wie "Corona" hoffentlich nur noch in Hollywood-Filmen vorkommen, und maximalen Erfolg bei unserem tollen, gemeinsamen Hobby.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir Fröhliche Weihnachten









Minimax schrieb:


> Heisst das, wir haben jetzt hier sturmfreie Bude?


Das werden wir sehen    

Ich hoffe das der eine oder andere Trööt trotzdem wächst




Gruß Frank


Ps. Weihnachten ohne Wham geht gar nicht ein Muß.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heisst das, wir haben jetzt hier sturmfreie Bude?


Womit fangen wir an? 
Klima, c&r, Covid.... Ach nee. 
Lass bei den Feiertagen bleiben 

Wünsche dem AB Team ebenfalls fröhliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch 
Bleibt gesund


----------



## Vanner (22. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche euch auch ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche dem gesamten AB-Team und allen Boardies  besinnliche Feiertage.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2021)

Sturmfreie Bude


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2021)

Auch von meiner Seite frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich gutes 2022.


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2021)

Schließe mich an. Von mir auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche allen die das hier lesen, ebenfalls ein besinnliches und erholsames Weihnachtsfest im Kreise ihrer Liebsten. 
Sowie ein bisschen mehr Normalität für uns alle in 2022!


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem sich ja nun ein für mich beschi..enes Jahr dem Ende zuneigt, wünsche ich euch ALLEN, ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch. Feiert schön und lasst es euch einfach ein paar Tage gut gehen. 
Kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Floriho (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir allen Usern und dem AB Team ein schönes und erholsames Fest  !


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Dezember 2021)

Allen ein frohes Fest......................


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche dem Team und allen Mitspielern schöne Feiertage und alles gute für´s nächste Jahr
Danke auch für die unterhaltsamen Stunden hier an Bord .


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Dezember 2021)

Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Es war sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich mit euch.

bleibt gesund
Gerd


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> Es war sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich mit euch.
> 
> bleibt gesund
> Gerd


Wie jetzt? Du bleibst aber hier, oder? Es wird bestimmt noch viel unterhaltsamer und lehrreicher im kommenden Jahr!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir beste Wünsche für ein paar schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtstage im Kreise der Lieben und alles Liebe und Gute für das kommende Jahr !!


----------



## honig-im-kopf (24. Dezember 2021)

schöne Weihnachten euch allen und bleibt Gesund !!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Allen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar entspannte Tage mit Eurer Community, den Homies und natürlich auch mit der buckeligen Verwandtschaft.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (24. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche ich allen hier, bleibt gesund und haltet eure Finger fit damit ihr auch nach Weihnachten und im nächste Jahr anständig in die Tasten hauen könnt und wir uns daher hier öfters sehen können

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2021)

Dem AB natürlich auch die besten Wünsche für das gesegnete Fest. 
Macht weiter so. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Seifert (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten.....bleibt nett zueinander.....und ein gutes Jahr 2022.
                                                                                          Mögen Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit Kringel um Euch drehen....


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Toll, was hier so abgeht. Ihr schafft es echt, einen noch häufiger ans Wasser zu treiben mit den ganzen Berichten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachtstage wünsche ich euch allen und auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2021)

Und bitte denkt dran. Wer Morgen um 23.50Uhr aus dem Haus geht, läuft ernsthaft Gefahr, erst im nächsten Jahr wiederzukommen. Kommt Gut rein, worein auch immer.


----------



## Hering13 (31. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser. Bleibt gesund.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ein neues Jahr heißt neue Hoffnung, neue Gedanken und neue Wege zum Ziel !
Also auf ein gutes Neues ! 

Und denkt dran, ICH jedenfalls brauche kein Silvester Feuerwerk.......bin ja das ganze Jahr der Knaller


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2022. Bleibt gesund und kommt gut rüber.


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Dezember 2021)

Euch allen ist zwar noch ein wenig Zeit aber nachher schaff ich das nicht mehr


Gruß Frank


----------



## AllesAusHolz (31. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leut, wünsche euch ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr, bleibt alle so schreibfleißig wie in diesem Jahr aber vor allem Gesundheit für das kommende Jahr

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Dezember 2021)

Und weil das zweite Schei.jahr in Folge bald verstirbt, hier noch ein passendes Liedchen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht zuu stark auf die Kacke hauen .....aber meine Missus und ich haben jetzt genug Geld zusammen  ...um für dieses Jahr nicht mehr Arbeiten zu müssen


----------



## Vanner (31. Dezember 2021)

Wünsche auch alles Bordies und ihren Familien, einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr. Bleibt gesund und munter.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (1. Januar 2022)




----------



## andreas0815 (1. Januar 2022)

Wünsche euch allen eine gesundes neues Jahr, viel Gesundheit und ein erfolgreiches Fischfang Jahr 2022


----------

